# Winchester-Walmart Question?



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

A buddy of mine at work is looking at buying a Winchester Model 70 gun. He stopped over at Scheels in fargo and was talking to one of the sales reps and he was informed that if you find a used gun in with a "W" stamped on them, they were made for walmart? He found a 30.06 Winchester at a store in fargo and was curious to see if there is any truth to the myth about the whole "W" stamped on guns to know if they were made for walmart? Thanks again guys. Also is there anyway you can tell the year a gun was made by looking at it? Thanks again.

In my opinion, the guy was on crack but, I could be wrong. Thanks again.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Another question he didn't ask is regarding the age is I see some have the model name on the bolt side. What I mean is they have a stamp stating "Black Shadow" where others just have the Model 70. I am assuming the one with the additional name stamped are probably newer. Winchesters site doesn't say anything I can find.

Thanks


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

ya i don't know about the W thing but i do know for a fact that gun makers make a cheaper gun for walmart but i have no i clue where you would find the difference in the guns or if there is sum kind of marking if there is i have never see a mark or a dead give away between a walmart gun and a gun shop gun


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

The Black Shadow was a series in the Model 70 line of guns. They have synthetic stocks, but not all synthetic stock model 70's are a Black Shadow.
Any synthetic stock model 70 that has a "W" on the side is a model 70 that was made only for Walmart. Winchester made them for 2 or 3 years.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Production years of a gun can be determined by the serial number stamped on the gun. The Blue Book and other gun value books will list the year that serial numbers where made. 1-15324=2005 15325-36552=2006, etc.


----------

